

Why Tim Ferriss Sold His Muse - azazo
http://www.inc.com/articles/2010/10/why-tim-ferriss-sold-brainquicken.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+inc/headlines+(Inc.com+Headlines)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
wyclif
Oh, please. Ferriss again, on HN?

~~~
jpwagner
if you dislike it, flag the article.

i for one found it interesting that he shifted from thinking the product was
the part worth selling to thinking the process was the part worth selling.
this could be something many HN'ers could benefit from.

take your negativity somewhere else.

~~~
wyclif
It's not negativity _per se_ , it's that Tim Ferriss' whole schtick is phony.
[http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/01/08/5-time-
management-t...](http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/01/08/5-time-management-
tricks-i-learned-from-years-of-hating-tim-ferriss/)

~~~
smtf
I've seen that post linked a few times. I think it misses the point of
Ferriss' book. "Idleness is not the goal, doing what you want is". Ferriss
optimized his business such that all the shitty things he didn't like doing,
which was most, if not all things, could be finished in 4 hours a week.
Getting his book sold was something else entirely.

~~~
wyclif
Sorry, I thought she scored a direct hit.

